

Some types of Startup Pivots - DanielRibeiro
http://www.forbes.com/sites/martinzwilling/2011/09/16/top-10-ways-entrepreneurs-pivot-a-lean-startup/

======
TWSS
Would have been helpful to include examples with each of the types of pivot.
Like Burbn -> Instagram, as an example of a zoom-in pivot.

